

Top Five Integrated Development Environments - patrickk
http://hackaday.com/2010/08/24/top-5-integrated-development-environments/

======
mfukar
What a great Top 5 apples and oranges article. kate and GEdit - two text
editors - are there, but not vim and emacs? Where are IDEs like Xcode,
Dreamweaver, or even Code::Blocks? Somebody needs to get it together.

